

On the scalability of Perl development practices - soundsop
http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=704810

======
staunch
There's not much specific to Perl in this post. Open source in general tends
to give you multiple options to any common problem. The proprietary world
tends to be the opposite. I thank my lucky stars I get to work with open
source software almost exclusively and the flexibility it provides is probably
the biggest reason.

------
Kaizyn
Seems a bit pointless to complain that a language based on the notion that
"There Is More Than One Way To Do It" offers too many choices on what to use.

